# Ready to order my air managment "air lift" have a couple of questions



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

So Im set on getting airlifts digital management setup, I will prob order from bagriders.com.

I want
5 gallon tank
4 gauge power wire
I dont know if I should get 2 compressors but I definetly want the 2 compressor wiring just in-case I want to upgrade in the future (should I get 2 compressors right off the bat?)
and I want a water seperator (should I get 2 if I end up getting 2 compressors?

I am waiting on the bags because I keep hearing about the new ones coming out soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

In my honest opinion, you should go with two compressors off the bat. Between the install, wiring and the overall fill time, its better to do it up front. I just changed out my single 400c to dual 444's and have to say I'm much happier. If you do two compressors you'll want two water traps :thumbup:

The rest of your list looks great too!


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

okay, and what size air line? 1/4" or 3/8"?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i vote 1/4". its what im running on my new setup. i had 3/8" and my mk5 was still pretty 'jumpy'. just a quick blip on the fill buttons and it would jump 10-15psi.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

with 3/8 on my coupe and using ridetech e3 it moves pretty quick... i would stick with 1/4


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Before I decide on line size I think I need to see a video of both line size fill ups and drains...


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

on my mkv im running 3/8 front & 1/4 rear.... lifts & dumps fine for my taste. here is a link to a quick vid i made for some nosey fb friends lol


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought 1/4 was going to be slow, but for me is just perfect.

Ill make a video soon.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

The air line size is the only thing holding me back right now.

I need to see videos


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VDuBPL said:


> The air line size is the only thing holding me back right now.
> 
> I need to see videos


1/4 is nice and smooth, that's what I recommend.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

The 1/4" does look smooth, just a little bit slower too, not too much


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

it really is slower but i like the "pop up" when hittin switches! :laugh: its a big hit with the local hood rats & the kids...kids get a kick out of it :laugh: getting the kids to laugh is good when milf hunting


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

mikebbugn said:


> it really is slower but i like the "pop up" when hittin switches! :laugh: its a big hit with the local hood rats & the kids...kids get a kick out of it :laugh: getting the kids to laugh is good when milf hunting


So you are saying 3/8"?


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

1/4" isn't slow IMO...i haven't dealt with any other size line but i enjoy my 1/4"..the dude installin my stuff reccommended it and he knew his sh!t...its not 'poppy" at all like the above posts..unless thats what you want..i vote 1/4":beer:


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

im running 3/8 for the front & 1/4 rears.... since the line is so short to the rear bags it fills almost as quick as the front do. 

can you see the vid now?


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Yea, I see the video and from seeing it I might want to go with 3/8" 

Worse comes to worse I can get the control things and bring the air speed down, but if I end up getting 1/4" lines then im kinda stuck if I think the speed is too slow.

There seems to be a minimal difference but now that you say about the lenght of the tubes then....

Still have no clue what to go with!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

i think if you 3/8 for the rear you are gonna get a pretty violent lift since the lines are short. if you are installing yourself give it a shot. the rears are pretty easy to install on a mkv. good luck post pics & vids when you are done :beer:opcorn:


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

So are you saying if I do 1/4" all around then I will get a faster lift in the back then in the front?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

im pretty sure you will, less distance for the air to travel. this is why when you run your air lines they must be the same length. if not then you'll get uneven fill & dump i believe


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

i heard that the lines have to be even.

I guess im going with 1/4" I mean I dont need my car to jump or anything LOL.

Thanx. 

2morrow I'll place and order.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

So its funny, everyone says to get 1/4" air lines but everyone is running 3/8" lines. Whats the deal?


*AUTOPILOT 4-WAY DIGITAL AIR RIDE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM*
Line Size: 1/4 inch
Water Trap + Fitting: Yes 
Second Compressor: No
4 gauge Fused Power Kit: Yes for dual compressors (if I want dual compressors in the future)

This order look good?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

go with dual comps from the start. quicker fill. less work for one comp.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

1/4 man, i had the same issue till i saw a mk5 on 3/8, it takes a bit to get it at the psi u want it.. u wont regret it trust me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VDuBPL said:


> So its funny, everyone says to get 1/4" air lines but everyone is running 3/8" lines. Whats the deal?
> 
> 
> *AUTOPILOT 4-WAY DIGITAL AIR RIDE MANAGEMENT SYSTEM*
> ...


This looks great. If you want to go with a 400C instead of the normal 380C, just put a note in the "order notes" area when you check out. I give you the :thumbup:


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

i got 3/8all around on my mk3 and its fastt


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Are 3/8 lines better for digital management, as the controller goes right to the selected psi (as opposed to manual management, which would be more difficult with the faster inflate speed)?


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This looks great. If you want to go with a 400C instead of the normal 380C, just put a note in the "order notes" area when you check out. I give you the :thumbup:


Is this a recommended setup? I ask because i see that it doesent even show the 400c going up to 200psi, and that the 380c is 100% at 100 psi and 55% at 200 psi while the 400c is 33% at 100psi.

for the 380c max pressure is 200 and the 400 max pressure is 150

I might be better off with the 380c and then just upgrade to 2 of them!


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i am going to be running dual 400's on both of my setups. my first setup with the auto pilot had the 145/175 integrated pressure switch but my setup im installing now will have the 110/145 switch instead. i never had any problems with the higher pressure system while using the 400's either.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VDuBPL said:


> Is this a recommended setup? I ask because i see that it doesent even show the 400c going up to 200psi, and that the 380c is 100% at 100 psi and 55% at 200 psi while the 400c is 33% at 100psi.
> 
> for the 380c max pressure is 200 and the 400 max pressure is 150


You are correct, and it really comes down to preference. If you go with the 400c compressors they will fill faster the tank faster, but they're more noisy.

We have both versions of the Auto Pilot in stock, the 175 psi version and the 145 psi version. We ship the correct Auto Pilot that matches the rated psi of the compressors.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

1/4" lines with Dual 444 compressors. Get some dump mufflers and your set. :thumbup:


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Why would I get dump mufflers?

I think I want the 380c comp if they are quieter...


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

VDuBPL said:


> Why would I get dump mufflers?
> 
> I think I want the 380c comp if they are quieter...


dump mufflers to quiet the "dump" noise. its really loud and annoying, especially in a golf. depending on which you get, they can slow the dump speed down too.

i have 1/4" line front and rear, dual 400cs, flow controls for inflating the rears, and dump controls for deflating the rears. i wanted to slow down the inflate and deflate of the rear bags so that they match the fronts' speed, which is much slower. its much nicer to be able to just hit the center switch on my switch box, rather than adjusting the front and rear seperately. it doesnt sound like a lot of work, but a couple times a day on a daily driver gets old fast...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just run the dump tubes outside that cabin, and your all set, barely any noise.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

*Questions!!!*

Will I be able to go this low with the airlift and no notch? 225/45 17's









Now here is my trunk setup, im going to do a board underneath it but I want to mount my tank and compressors, 1 on each side on the piece over by the seat, it measures 13"



















Now I want my trunk setup like this, a compressor on each side and one manifold on each side (im doing this in the back setup b/c I want to keep my spare tire) Should this work?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

make sure you don't let your air line lay on the steel braided line of the compressors. other then that, i don't see why you can't do a layout like that.


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I also want my driving ride height to be stock 20th height, will it be possible?










Whats the weight capacity on there air lifts?


----------



## 2.slow lover (Feb 18, 2010)

idk if u wat want pop up. if so u can always go 1/2 lines idk what management u are using but u can get1/2 paddle valves from some mini truck companys


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

This thread can be deleted :wave:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

VDuBPL said:


> This thread can be deleted :wave:


why would you want to delete it? I'm sure it will help the community :beer:


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

I guess


----------

